# Jumping Board/Park Board?



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey guys.
As I am sure most of you have figured out by now I am a pretty serious park rat and don't really like to stray from the parks.

I am looking for another serious jumping board/all around park board. 
I want a board with LOADS of pop :thumbsup:. Camber preferably.
Sintered base is always a plus for charging at kickers. Mid flex is preferably but I don't want any noodles and don't really want a 2x4. TRUE TWIN IS A MUST! (or at least can be made into a true twin if there is setback!)

I had a DC PLY but have recently broken the core in it so it is out of commission. I really would like to try something new instead of just going back to a PLY even though not to be mistaken because I really did like it!

Boards I have looked at are the DC MLF, Never Summer Proto, Ride DH, and the Lobster Park Board/Bataleon Evil twin since they are the same thing. I am open to ANY AND ALL Suggestions. I REALLY want that pop of camber that just cant be beat in my experience but if anyone can speak otherwise than please by all mine give me recommendations. 

I ride a lot of icy conditions and hard pack. Want a board for pure park. Mostly for jumps as I am not a rail guru. Pop is a must.

I am 5'9" and fluctuate between 130-137 pounds. I have a size 9.5 boot and am really keen to stay in the 147-152 range but no bigger and not much smaller. 

Also if anyone has any bindings to recommend please do. Not a fan of step ins but the new flows from 2012/2013 with the toe strap and ankle strap instead of one big thing look sick. Don't wanna go with any union forces as I hear they are pretty heavy bindings. Am open to anything anyone has to recommend. Please respond.


----------



## ArmyOfSkittles (Dec 13, 2011)

i loooove my proto  its rocker/camber though i ride it with burton malavita :thumbsup:


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

Signal Park, light, super poppy, sintered base, $370 it is a little softer though

if you want a stiff jump board go with the ride DH, DH2, or Arcade. My choice would be the Arcade based on this review


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

ArmyOfSkittles said:


> i loooove my proto  its rocker/camber though i ride it with burton malavita :thumbsup:


Proto is really up there in my choices and malavita have been in my eye for a while so will keep that in mind.




Riley212 said:


> Signal Park, light, super poppy, sintered base, $370 it is a little softer though
> 
> if you want a stiff jump board go with the ride DH, DH2, or Arcade. My choice would be the Arcade based on this review


After riding my friends signal park I know that its just too soft for what I want. However I really like the look of that arcade and the DH is up there for me as well.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Nitro Rook hands down.

Or the Arbor Del Rey. Serious amount of pop out of that.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Nitro Rook hands down.
> 
> Or the Arbor Del Rey. Serious amount of pop out of that.


Have heard and read some nasty things about arbors quality but I will definitely look at both. Never really new much about nitro's line.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Nitro T1 and T1 Zero is an option, too. I found the Rook (9.5 boot) a little wide, but might have been a placebo effect.

Arbors are fine as long as you aren't just purposefully abusing them. My Westmark is holding up fine. I threw some 38' step down wedges on my Signal Park Zero and it was fine landing them and I don't really go jumps bigger than that so I think it's a good progression jumping board unless you are throwing down 900s or more. The pop out of it amazed me.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Rook is a midwide. in my 9s I felt fine. For me Nitro has only been second to Signal in durability and they have pretty consistently ridden very well.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Capita Stairmaster Extreme hands down. Best park board on the planet.


----------



## NYHC (Sep 27, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Capita Stairmaster Extreme hands down. Best park board on the planet.



Had a Stairmaster, not the Extreme though. Like the '12 horrorscope flat kick better actually. Its sick.

Capita or go home...


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Check out the Mod. It's a really good jump board and amazing at everything else. Not as good as a jib specific board, but still can jib. It is however the same level as jump specific boards. It is camber too. Right in the middle for pop. A little on the stiff side. I have noticed that camber boards from Rome are actually really flexible. Give it a good look. A good jump board and hell of an investment for a board. It's like getting two for one. You get the jump board you want and a good board in general. Little pricey though. But you get what you pay for.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I hated the Stair Extreme.

If he's worried about durability with Arbor CAPiTA isn't any better. I've owned a Stair and an Indoor. Bases ding just as easy as Arbor and both had chips out of the topsheet midway through a light season.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Owned a mid-life and currently on a stairmaster. 5 season's on capita total and they're bomb proof.


----------



## NYHC (Sep 27, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Owned a mid-life and currently on a stairmaster. 5 season's on capita total and they're bomb proof.


capita rocks. if they were the only chioce id be fine with that


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Bringing this thread BACK FROM THE DEAD!!!!

Recently became SUPER interested in the GNU Park Pickle/Riders Choice. I think they are sick boards with loads of tech and seem to preform really well. I see a few of the kids charging them off kickers in our park and 1 kid was chucking dub backs off a 55 footer on his Pickle and tells me it has LOADS of good ol Pop. Anyone have anything they can say about there boards. I see a few Choices and Pickles around the hill and really would love to try one especially in a 147. (If there is any difference between the Forest Bailey Pickle and normal Park Pickle other than colors please post it here) Wanna rock a park Pickle with either Next Years flows or this years GNU Park bindings (giving step ins a try seems intriguing.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

From what ive read, the only difference between the pickles is the color. I just recently got a skate banana. I read some reviews here calling it a noodle, but it seems very mid flex to me. I think older years might have been softer. And the magne traction is awesome on ice.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

RJRJRJ said:


> From what ive read, the only difference between the pickles is the color. I just recently got a skate banana. I read some reviews here calling it a noodle, but it seems very mid flex to me. I think older years might have been softer. And the magne traction is awesome on ice.


Also the Banana is true twin but the pickle is asymmetric true twin so there is a specific heel side edge and toe side edge. The heel side edge is a deeper cut than the toe side one. Mid flex is what I want. Definitely another positive on this board. Magnatraction on these ice coast conditions are sending it home. Pretty convinced on a Pickle in a 147 or 150 depending on what you guys think for a park rider. Again Im 5'6/5'7 and 135-138 pounds so can go with either or. Pretty much a park rat and rarely take it to trails.

Edit-Leaning toward the 150 just so I can get the Forest Bailey one. Colors are pretty sick plus I cant seem to find a 147 anywhere for the price I can fine a 150. Only 147 I can find is on GNU's site for 489.99 but can find a 150 for 391.00 Pretty huge difference.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Wait you're looking at getting a pickle for a jump focused park board? Hope you enjoy squirly landing and sluggish pop.

Seriosuly now that we've moved down to mid stiff Plato boards look at my Sig. Bran new never ridden Flow Shifty 150. Perfect for you. Quantum on a diet. More POP that will stay with the board longer than any Mervin, some of the best sidecuts ive ever ridden are from Flow. And its the same camber concept as your Ply, just better and more POP.

Oh and almost $200 cheaper than what your looking at. Did I mention its brand new? Oh yeah, never ridden too.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Wait you're looking at getting a pickle for a jump focused park board? Hope you enjoy squirly landing and sluggish pop.
> 
> Seriosuly now that we've moved down to mid stiff Plato boards look at my Sig. Bran new never ridden Flow Shifty 150. Perfect for you. Quantum on a diet. More POP that will stay with the board longer than any Mervin, some of the best sidecuts ive ever ridden are from Flow. And its the same camber concept as your Ply, just better and more POP.
> 
> Oh and almost $200 cheaper than what your looking at. Did I mention its brand new? Oh yeah, never ridden too.


Wont be getting this new board (whatever it ends up being) for a few more months it seems (which really blows as my Rome Artifact just cant handle 55 footers) But if you still have the flow by then it is also on my Radar. Also if the Park Pickle is so squirly what about the riders choice? Never ridden either but am interested in either.

Also what about the Bataleon Airobic?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

You do not want a pickle for jumping. And you can't beat that offer ^

If you're not into the Flow the Stairmaster Extreme 148 or 152 will be more than enough board for aggressive park riding at your size.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Reading more and more and that flow dude. Rad board and really starting to dig it. A HUGE contender for me.


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

I ride the proto, and it has everything you're looking for. Today was a super wet and heavy pow weekday at the hill, so it was empty. Me and some friends were there, hiking park jumps because the landings were so soft. We had to hike about 50 feet out of the park to get enough speed in the sticky conditions, but I(and the proto) landed the deepest that day, so you can definitely charge kickers.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

CheoSamad said:


> Reading more and more and that flow dude. Rad board and really starting to dig it. A HUGE contender for me.


I will say I have never ridden a Shifty, and I will never blindly back a snowboard maker. However, Flow right now is as close as any company has ever come to gaining my blind support. Seriously EVERY deck of there's I've been on was solid. I don't know anyone that horribly dislikes any of their boards. Eric is a genious.


----------



## Vaikis_ (Dec 15, 2010)

my vote for K2 Parkstar !


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

I liked the parkstar when I demo'd it, good pop for a flat board but it felt a bit soft for me on big jumps, good flex for presses and rails, edge hold was good. Flow boards look good but I've never been on one. Bataleon's are good but people seem to either love or hate TBT.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

DAMN YOU SNOWBOARDING!
I feel like every day there is another board that catches my eye!
There are just too many to choose from!

Now wondering about the Bataleon Airobic or Evil Twin
Like both (especially since I like Lobster but they don's seem to have the lobster park in my size anywhere and the airobic is the exact same thing just less money) The only thing that makes me like the twin is that it has a sintered base vs the extruded base on the airobic which makes me a bit worried as I want to use my new board to charge kickers. Otherwise I think they are both sick boards and really wanna try out TBT as I have talked to a lot of people at my hill about their Bataleon boards and they say they will never go back from TBT!

edit-Also wired sport has the airobic for almost 100 bucks cheaper at 270.00 dollars vs 360.00 dollars.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

CheoSamad said:


> DAMN YOU SNOWBOARDING!
> I feel like every day there is another board that catches my eye!
> There are just too many to choose from!
> 
> ...


My Shifty is sintered, and $200.


----------



## chrisl2000 (Feb 1, 2012)

CheoSamad said:


> DAMN YOU SNOWBOARDING!
> 
> 
> Now wondering about the Bataleon Airobic or Evil Twin
> Like both (especially since I like Lobster but they don's seem to have the lobster park in my size anywhere and the airobic is the exact same thing just less money) The only thing that makes me like the twin is that it has a sintered base vs the extruded base on the airobic which makes me a bit worried as I want to use my new board to charge kickers.


I just got an Airobic from wiredsport and am loving it. I have taken it out three times in various conditions (fresh groomers, slush, corn, ice) and have had no issues with speed at all. My previous board had a sintered base and I was nervous about going to extruded as well, but I can't feel any difference speed wise. The TBT shape somehow seems to help carry speed. The extruded base seems to pick up scratches easier, but is also easier to repair.

I was also concerned about the Airobic being too noodley, but after bombing a couple runs I haven't had any issues with chatter or lack of stability and my board is on the short side for my weight (157cm/195lbs). The flex was actually a bit stiffer than I was anticipating (very butterable, but you still have to work for it a bit). I wouldn't want to go any stiffer for a park board.

As far as the TBT goes, I haven't noticed too terribly much difference in terms of edge catch, granted the jib TBT is the most mellow of the different types. If you get your downhill edge low enough on any board it will catch eventually. The biggest difference I feel is that this board loves to carve. The elevated contact points give the board a preflexed shape along the edges. As soon as you rock it up on edge it automatically wants to start carving and has a more surfy feel than a flat board even on groomers and harder packed snow imo.

I say go for it, just wish I would have held out for that $270 deal.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

In case you were wondering, BA rode the 2013 Shifty today, which I believe is the same as the 2012, and quote "so much fun". Boom, endorsed.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

FWIW: I did not enjoy my ET for all mountain, but as a jump board it would slay. It has SHITLOADS of pop. 

I compared the Airobic when I bought it, and it really seemed like a noodle, whether someone on the internet sez they like it on jumps or not, I would beware shopping that for the specific purpose of sending 55 footers (whether it can do it isn't the question right? Your question is which board for the job?). The Airobic is a street/rail/press board, the ET is SOLID. 

With the new blunted tips, its relative stiffness, sintered base and your light weight, you can probably go as small as you feel comfy. 149-152.

ps. not trying to sell you mine, it would be like a big mountain plank for you methinks


----------



## DfrostyC (Feb 6, 2012)

I back Nivek on the Flow Shifty, perfect for what you're looking for and he's got it brand new at $200


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

DfrostyC said:


> I back Nivek on the Flow Shifty, perfect for what you're looking for and he's got it brand new at $200


Yeah I am kinda leaning towards that over the ET/Airobic. The only thing that really stood out to me about either of those baords was TBT and hearing about how awesome people think it is. Shifty is a prime bard too. As long as it does not get sold before I have the money that seams to be where I am headed at this point (Nivek if someone else comes along and wants to buy that shifty before I can DO NOT hesitate to get it sold dude. I'm sure someone will want to jump on that offer including me)


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Yo gonna probably ask my dad about that flow shifty for my birthday. I am out most likely for the rest of the season with an injury so even if I did get a Bataleon I would not get to ride at all on TBT until this summer at Camp Of Champions and I want to spend as little time getting my board legs back so I can spend a much time getting new tricks on lock an learning to ride TBT would compromise that. My birthday is next month so it won't be far off and I am pretty sure my sad will dig only paying 200 plus shipping for a brand new board for me.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

BACK FROM THE DEAD!

Unfortunately do to finacial problems I wont be getting a new snowboard any time for the next 4 or 5 months. However I will be working over this summer and will end up buying my new board with my own cash so money will not be a factor most likely. 

Recently looked at more Bataleon boards as I really want to try Triple Base. 

I am stuck between the Evil Twin and the Riot. The Riot as far as I can tell is a bit stiffer (much to my liking) at about a 6 on a normal flex scale where the Evil Twin is about a 4 according to Bataleons flex scale. 

I am leaning toward the stiffer flex for more Pop and Liveliness while avoiding speed chatter. Both have twin TBT so no difference there. Sintered base on both is a HUGE plus. 

Was thinking either the Riot 151 with Burton Cartels (Not only a killer combo of response and hard driving power but the color scheme fits perfectly with its counter part [Black Grey and White on both the Board and Bindings]) OR the Evil Twin with Burton Malavitas. Thoughts guys?


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Reading this thread from beginning to end is extremely tiring. You've considered over 10 boards at this point. 

You can beat this dead argument as long as you want, but eventually you're just going to have to pull the trigger. As long as you keep looking, you'll keep finding new options.

Get a dartboard and put a board over each number. Throw 1 dart and be done with it.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Nefarious said:


> Reading this thread from beginning to end is extremely tiring. You've considered over 10 boards at this point.
> 
> You can beat this dead argument as long as you want, but eventually you're just going to have to pull the trigger. As long as you keep looking, you'll keep finding new options.
> 
> Get a dartboard and put a board over each number. Throw 1 dart and be done with it.


I see your point. Every day it seems like I find another board that would fit the ticket perfectly. At this point I will just have to narrow it down to maybe 3 than make a choice and stick to it. The situation was the same last year when it came to picking my last board before it broke. I had at least 20 different boards that I wanted but I had to make a choice and I was happy with the one I made and I am sure I will be happy with whatever I chose this time around as well.


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

I know a small kid on Forces and he throws huge 720s of of our park's biggest kickers (50-55 ft) every time I see him there; I don't think they're that heavy...never used them though so I wouldn't know.

I think a Burton Process or the Ride DH might be a good choice?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

^^^no no, buy my Shifty. I think when I talked to BA about riding it he used 3 'really's to describe how fun it was.


----------



## Lester86 (Feb 26, 2012)

Nivek said:


> ^^^no no, buy my Shifty. I think when I talked to BA about riding it he used 3 'really's to describe how fun it was.



I'm also looking for a bad ass board but for me its more for jumps and back country cliff drops/jumps how would the Flow Shifty hold up too that I read up on it and it looks to be a sweet ride...

Also what bindings you recommend? currently own Ride Maestro bindings


----------



## Watervilleshred (Aug 4, 2012)

I ride a burton monkey wrench and love it. Im from the east coast so im usually on ice and groomers and ride park all day.


----------

